# I'm re-naming my daughter



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2013)

After this bish....


----------



## Dtownry (May 11, 2013)

Cool.  I'm not racist.  I love Neghars.


----------



## losieloos (May 11, 2013)

pleases both body and Senses huh I wonder how a cock meat sandwich would do her, neghars give the best bj.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 11, 2013)

You Neghars are going to get banned.


----------



## losieloos (May 11, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> You Neghars are going to get banned.



Neghar please.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Neghar please.



187 in progress Neghar just as soon as I...


----------



## Azog (May 11, 2013)

What the hell did I just watch? Silly Neghar's.


----------



## DF (May 11, 2013)

Wait! That's PFM's daughter.


----------



## PFM (May 11, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Wait! That's PFM's daughter.



There went the pie was I sending you.


----------



## Yaya (May 11, 2013)

i would bang this negrah digga and then make her eat a fucking philly cheesesteak, after that the bitch gets a stone cold stunner


----------



## JOMO (May 11, 2013)

This Neghar's crazy!


----------



## Supra (May 11, 2013)

I cant tell if she has big tits, but she does have some legs and ass on her that I can tell.


----------



## Popeye (May 11, 2013)

I bet that neghar takes it in her fonooni.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2013)

last night I was walkin around when I heard these two neghar's screaming at each other.."Your a neghar one" yelled.."no your a neghar "the other one yelled back..I got moderating in my blood so I tried to help by saying fellas what are you arguing about your both neghars!


----------



## losieloos (May 11, 2013)

Im not sure if I should hire her as my diet coach,  I heard she can be one lazy neghar.


----------



## italian1 (May 11, 2013)

Neghar stole my watch.


----------



## Yaya (May 11, 2013)

Negharoni and cheese


----------



## losieloos (May 11, 2013)

Shes got those neghar lips.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2013)

I would hire her just so I could follow her around all day exclaiming "My Neghar..."


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2013)

my neghar


----------



## Georgia (May 11, 2013)

That Neghar has some thick legs...I would hit that Neghar from behind


----------



## bubbagump (May 11, 2013)

Neghars actin a fool all over YouTube.


----------



## italian1 (May 11, 2013)

Neghar quit talkin bout food and get a job


----------



## Infantry87 (May 11, 2013)

Infantry is down with the bishes and neghars


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2013)

fuckin neghars


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2013)

Haha this thread id so f-ing crazy u's all a bunch i neghar lovers! 


1 little, 2 little, 3 little neghars! 

Ok so a Mexican a white and a neghar walk into a watermelon patch: the Mexican explains how they r grown... The white guy is busy paying his Mexican friend for growing everything and while this is happening that little neghar is busy eating as many as he can while loading up his trunk! Hahaha!


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2013)

No offense to our neghars!


----------



## Hero Swole (May 12, 2013)

neghar whore


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2013)

neghars love fried chicken


----------



## bubbagump (May 12, 2013)

Neghar said she likes to be naughty. 

Naughty neghar.


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

Jesus I should have kept my comment to myself LOL.  This is hilarious.

OH and FYI you are all a bunch of neghars.


----------



## DF (May 12, 2013)

This is one hot Neghar!


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

Holy crap I don't whether to rub one out or run.  Fascinatingly aroused...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 12, 2013)

Well its official, I must be the only African American on this board.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Cooke


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Well its official, I must be the only African American on this board.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Cooke



but ur forearm looks so white in that avatar!! might have that Micheal Jackson disease....


----------



## italian1 (May 12, 2013)

Samcooke is one ashy neghar


----------

